# Bridging A (Class W A) (subclass 010)



## micktorres (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi guys

i am hoping that someone can help me on my case. i just lodged my partner visa application 820 (onshore & on-line). i just want to ask some questions regarding on my visa grant notice.

_About your bridging visa
This bridging visa is not in effect because your Visitor visa is currently in effect.
If your Visitor visa is cancelled, you should contact the department immediately. Your
Bridging visa may not come into effect and will not allow you to remain lawfully in Australia.
This bridging visa allows you to remain lawfully in Australia until 28 calendar days after you
are notified of a decision on your application for a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner
(subclass 820) visa.
If your Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa application is refused
and you apply for merits review of that decision within the required timeframe, this bridging
visa will allow you to remain in Australia until 28 calendar days after you are notified of the
review outcome by the merit review tribunal. _

1. my tourist visa will expires on the 15th of march 2015, am i allowed to just stay here in australia for 28 days after my tourist visa expires?

2. do i need to call the immigration to inform them that my tourist visa is nearly expire?

3.am i eligible to have a medicare and tfn ? when can i apply for it?

4. do i need to have an x-ray examination even though i already had an x-ray examination before for my tourist visa extension? (12th of september 2014)

5. do i need to book my medical examination now? or the immigration will informed me to book it?

thank you guys in advance.!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

1. Your bridging visa lets you stay in Australia until a decision is made on your 820 visa. If your 820 visa is refused, you can remain for an additional 28 days (during which you would have time to file an appeal to MRT, in which case the BVA lets you stay until that's decided - if refused you again have 28 days but if you win you can remain while the application goes back to DIBP for processing).
2. No, it will simply expire and your BVA will take effect
3. Yes, you can take your acknowledgement letter and BVA grant to a Medicare office and apply. You can also apply for a TFN at any time.
4. Yes, since the medical checks for the 820 are different than those for other visas. Also it's likely your earlier x-rays would expire before the 820 is granted.
5. DIBP will let you know when too arrange your medical checks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Your TFN you have to wait until you are on your BVA. ATO check your visa with DIBP (or they use to a few years ago).

It has to do with the fact that you can't work on a tourist visa.


----------



## micktorres (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank u guys for replying. My confusion is now over. I just gonna wait for my BVA to take effect. Thank you again .


----------



## micktorres (Dec 26, 2014)

additional question guys ..

can i still use my driver's license (philippines) while im on a BVA ? or should i get a license here in australia ? thank you guys again .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Each state has their own rules. In QLD it is fine to drive on your international license until you have gotten your PR or your international license expires ... whatever happens first.


----------

